# Someone remenber a band called Slab! from the u.k



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here an interresting band unfortunetly everything out of print since stone age, but if you can get your hand on there discension album issue in 1987 reissue on some label.Ockay what were Slab!

Basically heavy experimental-noise-rock in the same league has early swans except they had funky overtone and more groovy, someone here remenber them... i live in canada trust me when i says this back in the 80'' or 90'' no one knew they exist here this is why i miss out on this cool artsy band.

But check it out if your looking for heavy noise-rock alchemist from England.


:tiphat:


----------

